# Inner plate Di2 rear derailleur



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

I have broken the inner plate on the cage on my Di2 rear mech - don't know how. Will any short cage Shimano inner plate fit or do I need to wait for the importers to get one in?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

My Di2 rear derailleur cage is 55mm between the bolts. Don't know if that is what mechanical Shimano cages use or not. I don't own one. You will have to find one and measure it.


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

The Ultegra cage is a direct swap - it bolted straight up to the Di2. Now I have a proper metal cage rather than the carbon aka plastic cage. It feels as crisp and slick as I could wish and maybe more so than when the Di2 was undamaged. I saved a lot of cash too. Weight gain was +5g.


----------

